# Pen blanks for the next generation



## kingkeyman (May 25, 2014)

Found this growing in the mulch pile. I think it's a walnut. Future pen?


----------



## walshjp17 (May 25, 2014)

Perhaps an Ultra Slimline?


----------



## Jim Smith (May 25, 2014)

Wow!  Talk about planning for the future...  That does look like a Black Walnut to me as well and while they make nice looking trees, they exude a substance into the soil that kills off other vegetation/trees anywhere near them to eliminate the competition.  Just in case you're planning to plant that in your yard. 

Jim Smith


----------



## Woodkiller (May 25, 2014)

Get that bad boy in the ground, it has some growing to do.   I've got about a dozen little maples going here that should be great in 50 years or so. Patience is the key.


----------

